#ubuntu-tour 2010-12-13
<saifheld> Hello everyone, I just signed up to the volunteer list, I'd like to join your translators "section" if possible
<saifheld> I added my email, and which language I can translate to in the wiki page.
<saifheld> And surely I subscribed to the LP page.
<UndiFineD> hello saifheld
<UndiFineD> which language(s) do you know ? :) your help is appreciated
<UndiFineD> currently translations are done in bazaar
<UndiFineD> as launchpad .po file translations would make the source grow tremendously
<UndiFineD> the textfiles are reduced html content
<saifheld> I'm from Jordan, so my mother tongue is Arabic.
<UndiFineD> :D
<saifheld> Sadly I never worked with Bazaar before, but hey I've to learn at some point if I want to participate in the community.
<UndiFineD> I dont think we have such a language yet
<saifheld> "Noticed" and I'm furious about it! =P
<UndiFineD> have a look at our website, it is not that difficult
<saifheld> Yeah I browsed it briefly, and I'm excited to help out.
<saifheld> I'm no hardcore-developer , nor programmer by anymeans, I'm a self-learner and I've a lot to learn
<saifheld> But this is what I can do for now "not ashamed =P"
<UndiFineD> great, good to have you here then
<saifheld> Glad to be here.
<saifheld> I'll start finding out what Bazaar is, install it..
<saifheld> If I run into troubles I'll contact you..(all)
<UndiFineD> there is bazaar explorer, or you can work with it from the commandline as explained on our website
<saifheld> If I wanna send an introduction to other members, is it ok to do it via the email-list?
<UndiFineD> yes that is fine
<saifheld> That's cool.
<saifheld> Thanks =)
 * UndiFineD blinks aprilg ? I have not seen you in a while
<aprilg> hey UndiFineD
<aprilg> am just lurking..
<UndiFineD> :)
<aprilg> really busy with the transition to a new job
<UndiFineD> oh great
<UndiFineD> so you have a happy home then
<aprilg> UndiFineD: it's ok, i guess :)
<UndiFineD> kids alright ? excited about christmas
<MichealH> UndiFineD: Bot aint working? :P
<UndiFineD> maintenance :)
<MichealH> Ahh
#ubuntu-tour 2010-12-15
<Muscovy> Tonight I'll update the daily PPA then get going on more screenshots.
<Muscovy> I keep meaning to sit down and take a bunch.
<UndiFineD> :)
<MichealH> 58
<MichealH> Uhh
<UndiFineD> -16
<MichealH> I mean tot say /w 58
<MichealH>  /w 98 onwards!
<Omega> :>
<Omega> I waited so long for irssi to be updates, there was this annoying bug before.
<MichealH> irssi rocks
 * MichealH starts dancing to irs
<MichealH> I AM A GOD DAMN <TAB> ADDICT :L
<MichealH>  /w 63
<MichealH> GRR
<MichealH> SPACE
<UndiFineD> the final frontier
<MichealH> -.-
<UndiFineD> i am a tab addict too
<UndiFineD> we should create a LP team for it
<UndiFineD> <tab> addicts anonymous
<MichealH> For over-excessive tabbers
<Omega> Did you guys see the humble indie bundle?
<UndiFineD> yes i did
<UndiFineD> well, it was a good idea in 1990
<Omega> http://www.humblebundle.com/
<Omega> What?
<Omega> 1990? it was this year man.
<Omega> And it was a huge success.
<MichealH> Its AndrewMC :D
<AndrewMC> MichealH: im getting the bzr now and thinking ill do some screenies for you guys
<Omega> Awesome!
<UndiFineD> what I meant, if they wanted an opensource economy, that was a great idea in 1990, but now it is somewhat late for it
<MichealH> :D
<Omega> Well, they have 79,233 purchases, and considering they started today.
<Omega> I think they're doing pretty good.
<MichealH> Omega: Just a but popular Much? :)
<MichealH> s/but/bit
<UndiFineD> 80.000 of nearly 7 billion people
<Omega> Average Linux is the highest
<Omega> ?
<MichealH> Omega: Killed the chan :P
 * MichealH hides
<UndiFineD> :P
<MichealH> I revived the chan, wewt!
<MichealH> Cant read my Cant read my POKER FACE!
<MichealH> More like 'Cant read my Cant read my DEVELOPMENT FACE!'
<AndrewMC> where do i save the screenshots?
<MichealH> AndrewMC: Its probably best loking at UndiFineD or Omega for that question
<AndrewMC> okay
<MichealH> I dont have a copy on my PC Currently
<UndiFineD> o_O
<AndrewMC> i see no screenshots folder so i was wondering if i should just make one?
<MichealH> I do WEB Development, UndiFineD ;)
 * UndiFineD opens projects dir
<AndrewMC> UndiFineD: just tell me where
<UndiFineD> ~/ubuntu-tour/tours/<tour>/<lang>/images
<AndrewMC> UndiFineD: would Ubuntu Intro on the wiki page fall under about-ubuntu?
<AndrewMC> oh never mind
<AndrewMC> i see some screenshots already there
<UndiFineD> :)
<AndrewMC> ill have to print off the list and check off which ones are already done
<AndrewMC> ill work on that tomrrow or maybe later tonight
<UndiFineD> great
<UndiFineD> I should file some more bugs too
<UndiFineD> kinda forgot on sunday
 * AndrewMC goes to put the ISO on a flash drive
<UndiFineD> AndrewMC, you could try with alpha1 too
<AndrewMC> ok i just grabbed the one off the wiki page
<UndiFineD> hmmm, has that been updated ? i dont know
 * AndrewMC shrugs
<MichealH> Hey Emerling
<UndiFineD> :)
<Emerling> Hi MichealH
<Emerling> hi all friends
<Emerling> hi friends,
<Emerling> i have dude or problem
<Emerling> y no can add repository ubuntu-tour-admins
<UndiFineD> hmm
<Emerling> daily version and stable i no can
<UndiFineD> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-tour-admins/daily
<UndiFineD> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<UndiFineD> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tour
#ubuntu-tour 2010-12-16
 * Emerling is away: Away
<Muscovy> Launchpad seems awfully backed up today.
<UndiFineD> hey Muscovy
<Muscovy> Hello.
<OmegaYear> I can't get launchpad's OpenID to work
<OmegaYear> so I used my own
<MichealH> MadnessRed: Hey dude :)
<MadnessRed> hi
 * AndrewMC is starting work on these screenshots
<MichealH> AndrewMC: Good lad :)
<AndrewMC> printed off the list and found which ones have already been taken and which ones have not been
<AndrewMC> i gotta look and see how you want them named again
<MichealH> AndrewMC: take your time :)
<AndrewMC> MichealH: so like network-applet_wired_edit_connections_open? is that how you guys want it?
<MichealH> AndrewMC: Sorta like that
<MichealH> Yeah, Id say so
<AndrewMC> MichealH: okay thats what im saying them as
<MichealH> You would need to update the HTML files too with the screenshot tag
<AndrewMC> saving**
<AndrewMC> ??
<MichealH> AndrewMC: I can do the tour files for you>
<AndrewMC> okay thank :)
<AndrewMC> i have no idea what to do with HTML... havnt learned it yet
<MichealH> Ah :)
 * MichealH grins
 * MichealH points to #webdevel ;)
<AndrewMC> hehe
<AndrewMC> MichealH: ill tell you when i uplaod the BZR back... k?
<MichealH>  Okay
<MichealH> Then i can branch it later
<AndrewMC> you want all the shots to contain the open, close buttons right?
<MichealH> Yeah
<AndrewMC> okay
 * AndrewMC goes back to redo some that dont
<MichealH> Some shots may be a excemption
<MichealH> Like If you are focusing on one par tof the window, for example
<MichealH> or looking at menus
<MichealH> :)
<AndrewMC> MichealH: when i upload tell me if im not doing something right and i will fix it
<MichealH> k
 * AndrewMC is mad at conical
<MichealH> conical?
<AndrewMC> i dont know how to spell their name :P
<MichealH> cannoncial?
<AndrewMC> ahyes
<AndrewMC> they tripped the fraud department on our cedit card
<MichealH> ?
<AndrewMC> ya
<AndrewMC> its the sudden UK charge that did it
<MichealH> I am mad at Bills and Gates
<AndrewMC> mom was gonna get me some ubuntu stuff
<AndrewMC> MichealH: lol
<MichealH> AndrewMC: srsly I am
<AndrewMC> lol
<MichealH> Bill Gates struck 10 BSOD's on me and now my Month old, 64 DIAMOND, 100 REDSTONE save is gone :'(
<MichealH> On Minecraft
<MichealH> :L
<AndrewMC> lot services
<AndrewMC> lost**
<MichealH> I know :L
<AndrewMC> look at #ubuntu
<MichealH> Yup
<AndrewMC> that was alot of users
<MichealH> When i ran /netplit
<AndrewMC> :P
<MichealH> I have to scroll at least 50 up to reach the end
<MichealH> Damn thats alot of users
<AndrewMC> wow that was a loaded server
<AndrewMC> count in #ubuntu went from about 1000 to 800 0_0
<MichealH> Yup
<AndrewMC> hubbard went poof
<MichealH> In #webdevel we los our bots,ops and quite a few others
<AndrewMC> at least there is a floodbot holding op in #ubuntu
<MichealH> Hubbard went BANg not poof, AndrewMC
<MichealH> brb
<AndrewMC> lol totally
<AndrewMC> #freenode is a mad house
<AndrewMC> MichealH: WOAH
<AndrewMC> its not just hubbard its many of them
<MichealH> Crap
<MichealH> I netsplitted
<MichealH> Not cool
<MichealH> There went my channel
<MichealH> Damn thats a big Netsplit
<MichealH> Which is it this time?
<MichealH> hubbard again? :P
<AndrewMC> i think US and EU servers split
<MichealH> :L
<MichealH> Im scared
<MichealH> It was barjavel that went down
<AndrewMC> no im on that
<MichealH> I was on barjarvel
<AndrewMC> im still here
<MichealH> :L
<AndrewMC> it lagged though real bad
<AndrewMC> just before i would have timed out it calmed back down
<MichealH> hmm
 * MichealH looks at #freenode
<AndrewMC> mad house
<MichealH> Indeed
<AndrewMC> ChanServ is now in barjavel she was on card
 * MichealH gets some popcorn
<AndrewMC> which meant that went down too
<MichealH> Imagine if all the servers went down
<MichealH> That would be uhh fun
<MichealH> Everyone would be like Yah we gained ops in #freenode w00t ;)
<AndrewMC> lol
<AndrewMC> or services went down for a long time
<OmegaYear> lots of nick collisions
<MichealH> Yup
 * MichealH secretly stops the plan to take over Omega
<MichealH> :D
<MichealH> Uhh Moo?
<MichealH> :)
<OmegaYear> Oom
<MichealH> Look at #freenode ;)
<MichealH> or has th madness stopped?
<AndrewMC> i know one thing that wasnt one server
<AndrewMC> a whole bunch of em delinked
<MichealH> Yup
<AndrewMC> lol poor eir in #defocus lol
<MichealH> Poor DevelBot
<MichealH> it was like /mode +vvvv MichealH red lassemon Silasle
<AndrewMC> what channel is that?
<MichealH> Thn I get voice then it goes /mode +vvvv again
<MichealH> #webdevel
<AndrewMC> ah
<AndrewMC> more over anything poor ChanServ
<MichealH> Yeah
<MichealH> Then mode +vvvv again
<MichealH> Then mode +vvvv again
<MichealH> Then mode +vvvv again
<MichealH> then it Excess Floods
<MichealH> :L
<MichealH> Noobish Bot
<AndrewMC> well she can send it in one batch but its alot of people joining channels and she is getting bogged down
<MichealH> Lets see if the bt is lagging
<AndrewMC> * Ping reply from ChanServ: 0.53 second(s)
<MichealH> No lag at all
<MichealH> 22:16 <+MichealH> !ping
<MichealH> 22:16 <@DevelBot> Hrmm?
<MichealH> Indeed
<MichealH> Right, Best be off
<AndrewMC> well it dosnt have any sustained load
<MichealH> Yeah
<AndrewMC> ChanServ always has people joining channel that may have a entrymsg
<AndrewMC> modes need to be set on them etc
<MichealH> If i netsplit pelase make sure I am safe in Guestland ;)
<AndrewMC> lol
 * MichealH is now known as Guest1337
<MichealH> 1337!
<MichealH> w00t
<AndrewMC> LOL
 * MichealH is now known as Guest0
<MichealH> :)
<AndrewMC> i wonder does freenode servers all work Independently or are there hub servers?
<AndrewMC> s/does/do
#ubuntu-tour 2010-12-18
<OmegaYear> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/en0ti/i_am_an_ubuntu_unity_developer_ama/
<MichealH> Hey alexander__ I mean Muscovy
<Muscovy> Hello.
<Muscovy> My laptop charger broke, so I had to set up on the old desktop. :|
<MichealH> :|
<UndiFineD> * Muscovy is now known as Guest58128
<UndiFineD> :P
<UndiFineD> buy a replacement from ebay
<Muscovy> I'm trying to find one locally first.
<Muscovy> We're going to be away pretty much the whole winter break.
<Muscovy> If I have to ship one, I'll have to wait.
<MichealH> I could bring DevelBot in here...
<Muscovy> What's that?
<MichealH> My Bot :)
<Muscovy> Sounds interesting. What does it do?
<MichealH> Nothing Much At the mo
<MichealH> But will soon improve
<MichealH> If It had Ops I have a little Access List for it
<MichealH> Its a bit like ChanServ in a way
<Muscovy> Are you using the approved OS, Nebual?
<Muscovy> Whoops. XD
<MadnessRed> hi all
<Silasle> Hi MadnessRed
<MichealH> Hey MadnessRed
<MadnessRed> How are things going?
<MadnessRed> I'm back home finally :)
<MichealH> MadnessRed: And that where exactly?
<MadnessRed> England, South Coast
<MadnessRed> I tried to create a branch, to implement a new language system as suggested but I can't check it out, any suggestions?
<MadnessRed> Permission denied (publickey).
<MadnessRed> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<MichealH> Hmm..
<MadnessRed> seems my public key needed updating,
<MichealH> I was wondering If someone would like to help make Installing Drivers easier for Ubuntu Beginners.
<MichealH> I had this idea about a "driver center"
<Muscovy> Other than the fact alerts of "you should get some" are unclear, I've always found that easy.
<Muscovy> Did you have something in particular in mind?
<MichealH> It will be a bit like software center just oriented around fnding the perfect driver
<MichealH> *finding
<MadnessRed> shouldn't additional drivers do that?
<MichealH> It will also have drivers from the community ect.
<MadnessRed> kk,
<MichealH> So you would open it and you can pick your Driver Type , Like Graphics,Sound,Display
<MichealH> Then your board manufacturer
<MichealH> If they are stuck then they could have a 'Find my Driver' at the top.
<MichealH> MadnessRed: Intrested?
<MadnessRed> Sounds interesting
<MichealH> I have made a IRC Chan
<MichealH> So we can discuss
<MadnessRed> just don't forget tablet drivers, they are a pain to set up
<MadnessRed> whats that channel?
<MichealH> I realise
<MichealH> #ubuntu-driver-center
<MichealH> I set +I on you because it isnt officially set up and open.
<MadnessRed> ok
<MadnessRed> let me know when you open the channel
<MichealH> Ok
<MichealH> It will be when the Project is ready to go Public
<MichealH> Im hoping the UI to be developed using the GTK way
<MadnessRed> how do you mean?
<MichealH> Using PYGTK
<Silasle> why gtk?
<MichealH> I dunno
<MichealH> I know wxPython though
<MichealH> I could do it in wx?
<Silasle> I don't know, i was just asking
<Muscovy> And I'm all back. :D
#ubuntu-tour 2010-12-19
<MichealH> OMG Netsplit! 6_^
<Muscovy> Unusual.
